# Im sorta new here



## ash10spro (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi everyone! I am Ashley! I am new to specktra, but certainly not new to MAC!  I LOVE their stuff! 

Well, just wanted to introduce myself!


----------



## Janice (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome to our community Ashley, glad to have you join us.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## ash10spro (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 5, 2007)

ASHLEY! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## user79 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Ashley!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to specktra Ashley.


----------



## tadzio79 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hello there, welcome!!!


----------



## Dana72 (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 9, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## ash10spro (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks guys =)


----------



## xJUDYx (Sep 13, 2007)

welcome to specktra ashley!


----------



## Jot (Sep 13, 2007)

hello and welcome


----------



## mochajavalatte (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi! Welcome!!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome to specktra, ashley! can't wait to see you around the boards.


----------

